# Ehre und Staerke sucht neue Member (Blackmoore)



## adnoal (19. März 2009)

Zu uns: 
Die Gilde EuS ist eine der ältesten, durchgehend raidaktiven, Gilden auf Blackmoore (Gründungsdatum 13.02.2005). Momentan farmen wir die Instanzen ab und warten wohl wie alle Gilden auf Ulduar, um dort neue Herausforderungen zu finden. Doch Progress zählt nicht am meisten bei uns, sondern dass die Spieler sich in unsere Gildengemeinschaft, die schon lange vor WoW existierte, integrieren können. Das kann bei der Auswahl der Spieler dazu führen, nicht unter den Gilden zu sein, die als erstes eine Instanz clearen, doch es führt zu einem stabilen Gildenleben, wo WoW nicht an erster Stelle stehen muss. 

Wir raiden (normalerweise) viermal die Woche (DO-SO-MO-DI), von 19:00 bis 23:00 Uhr. 

Raidstatus (25er) 
Naxx - clear 
Malygos - clear 
Sartharion 3D - clear 


Welche Klassen brauchen wir? 
1x Holy Paladin 
1x Heal Schamane 
1x Heal Druide 
1x Moonkin 


Welche Typen Spieler suchen wir? 
Primär lockere Spieler, die sich auch mal trauen im TS Kontakt zu anderen Gildenmembern aufzunehmen, und die ihren Charakter beherrschen und gerne spielen. Unsere Altersanforderung beträgt mindestens 18 Jahre, da unser Alterschnitt mit über 24 auch dementsprechend hoch ist. Natürlich solltet Ihr auch raidaktiv sein und nicht nur zu den Raids im TS euch blicken lassen. Spieler, die nur Wert auf Progress legen, werden bei uns nicht glücklich, da empfehl ich euch andere Gilden  

Wenn Du also Lust auf eine lockere Gilde hast, die dennoch seit Molten Core fast jede Instanz clearen konnte (außer AQ40 & Naxx40) und dies auch weiterhin fortführen möchte, die aber noch nie den Anspruch hatte über Leichen zu gehen, nur um unter den Top5 zu sein, dann bist du wohl richtig für uns  


Was wir erwarten: 
- Aktiv - Auch außerhalb von Raids im Gildengeschehen und im TS aktiv 
- Raiderfahrung 
- Funktionierendes Teamspeak 2 und Mikro 
- mindestens 18 Jahre alt 
- Kritikfähig 
- Gutes Movement 
- Spass am Spiel 
- Lust auf eine familiäre Gilde und nicht auf eine Zweckgemeinschafts Gilde 


Nähere Informationen findet ihr auf der Homepage www.sauclan.de im Bewerbungsforum. Per Ingame kann man über Laonda, Haidi oder Rodblaîne auch gerne Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## adnoal (23. März 2009)

/push


----------

